# Looking for a job



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone know is in the following towns are hiring, Attleboro, Brockton, Norton, Randolp or Taunton? I'm coming from FL (yes i know i'm crazy) due to family matters, i already attended academy here in FL, and i'm taking the April 30 Civil Service test, i'm a vet, currently in the guard, bilingual (spanish). Where do i need to go to start on the paperwork?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

If you haven't lived in MA for at least one year you won't have residency anyhwere, which will make it hard for you to place high on any lists. Definitley choose Brockton since I hear they do get to non residents sometimes. There has been some discussion on here about towns that hire non residents... check those topics out and you may also want to keep an eye out for non civil service departments that are hiring.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I lived in Chelsea before i came to FL, and i had a Mass DL since 2000, i have a Norton Adress since Feb 2005


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

NegroRotary";p="61538 said:


> I lived in Chelsea before i came to FL, and i had a Mass DL since 2000, i have a Norton Adress since Feb 2005


The big question is: Where have you been registered to vote in the last year? When I went to switch towns, Civil Service asked me for a certified letter from my town's election commission showing what date I registered to vote. Also, you may have to provide some proof of residency such as utility bills etc. I don't think that having a Mass License since 2000 is going to cut it for proof of residency.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

NegroRotary,
If you are definately moving out here and are looking for a FT Municipal Police job without waiting 3 years for a civil service opportunity, start researching the non-civil service towns in the area you live...start talking to chiefs.
I'm not sure how it works with a FL FT academy, but the Mass FT academy expires after 5 years unless you attend in-service. With this in mind, if you cant find a town job, look at area campus police agencies that will send you to inservice every year and keep your academy good. :2c: 

Civil Service is nothing to depend on for an immediate job.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

soxrock75";p="61596 said:


> NegroRotary";p="61538 said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Chelsea before i came to FL, and i had a Mass DL since 2000, i have a Norton Adress since Feb 2005
> ...


also tax returns and motor vehicle excise tax payments will be looked at.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

In order to get residency preference,you have to have lived in the town for 12 months prior to the exam. You are 10 months off.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

well i think i'm register with Chelsea, but doesn't RMV do that for you automacally when you renew your license?


----------

